# New Tank: Soft Water to Hard Water?



## hanmasali (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi everyone! I have posted on this forum a long time ago with my old fish Axel, who unfortunately has passed on. However, I do have a new betta fish named Dobby. He has been living for about three months now in a 2 gallon filtered tank. Though, the filter started leaking and I tried cleaning it out to no avail. I finally broke down to buying Dobby a new 2.5 gallon tank. 

I used to use filtered water bought from the store by the gallon, then read online that it is not good for your fish. I filled his new tank with tap water then put in some water conditioner. I placed in one of my new Tetra Easy Strips and all of the readings come out normal for the new tank, except the water says "hard." His current tank he's in (I haven't moved him over yet) is "very soft" on the scale. I was wondering if it would be harmful to go ahead and make this dramatic shift over to the tank or should I do it little by little?

Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome back....

Bettas will adjust/adapt to most source water hardness and pH, however, sudden changes can be deadly...to get your Betta changed over to the different source water hardness and pH....do a slow acclimation......depending on how different the KH/GH/pH between the two waters and this is best tested with liquid reagent type products to get exact numbers, however, even without the exact numbers you can still safely get them acclimated to the different source water....

You can either do a slow drip method with airline hose knotted and drip the new water....the Betta needs to be in a small container half full of their tank water and drip the new water in over 2-3 hours-dump half and repeat

Or

In this small container with the Betta half full with tank water...use a cup and start adding small amount of the new dechlorinated tank water over a period of time...watching the Betta for tolerance...if he seems to be doing okay...keep adding small amount of the water until full-over about 20 min or tolerance...dump half the water out and repeat...depending on how different the two waters and the Bettas tolerance...this can take from 20min to a couple of hours......

Keep us posted and would love to see some pics.....


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

well bettas are pretty versatile, but i would definitely acclimate him instead of just plopping him in the other tank. he should be fine, though bettas do prefer softer water. 
the water bought from the store is okay for our consumption, but for fish, it lacks many essential minerals since it was most likely taken out during filtering. i would just get a bucket of water from the tap, treat it with water conditioner, and let it stand overnight and it would be useable the next day. the reason you let it stand overnight is to get rid of the harmful substances such as chlorine or hard metals. 
hope this helps


----------



## hanmasali (Nov 5, 2010)

Sure thing. I will definitely try to get some up here in the next couple of days once he is in his new tank.

I think you again Oldfishlady for your help. I believe you helped me before when Axel had pop eye. Your tips were extremely helpful and cured him of it.


----------



## hanmasali (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Masshiimarro. I will keep all of that in mind. I have him in his little half gallon tank for the time being though. Can't have him in a leaky tank, can I? That's why I wanted to move him over as quick as I can.

I don't know why I didn't mention that in my first post. XD It's one of those days I suppose. Plus I am pet sitting my friends iguana. He's roaming around my room now actually.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

masshiimarro said:


> i would just get a bucket of water from the tap, treat it with water conditioner, and let it stand overnight and it would be useable the next day. the reason you let it stand overnight is to get rid of the harmful substances such as chlorine or hard metals.
> hope this helps


Aging water will rid it of chlorine only..... but it will not rid it of chloramine or heavy metals ....best to always use a dechlorinator with tap water for the full volume of the tank and not just for the volume of the replacement water with partial water changes.....check the label since some dechlorinator require double dose when you also have chloramine in your tap water.....the water is safe to use immediately once you add the dechlorinator....


----------

